# some tips needed



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Guys,

I've been keeping a small colony of duboisi in a 40G tank for a while, to see if I could keep them swimming, as most people say that trophs are not easy to keep. They've survived perfectly untill now, and they all seem in very good condition.

Now: I want to get rid of the 40 Gallon tank, and put a 60-75 instead. (new tank)

Currently, there are 9 duboisi's, and little agression.

Now, a 60 gallon tank (1.2 meters wide) is a bit large to keep JUST those trophs... I'm afraid that it's gonna look a bit empty. What would be the best choice of fish to keep with the trophs?

I'm very pleased with the looks of for example ps. Saulosi (malawi... ). Do you think that it's a good idea to keep the both toghether?


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

How big are your Dubs? People keep a lot of different fish with their tropheus. Some don't like mixing lakes though. But as long as the diet is pretty much the same or you are feeding NLS 1mm cichlid pellets you should be alright. Some people like to keep rainbows with their trophs.

However, I have only tropheus in my 75g. I've got 14 Duboisi 5 that are 3-3.5" and 9 that are 5-6"and 20 Moliro that are 1-1.5". Some might consider 34 tropheus in a 75g a bit much but the moliro are still small so it's not too bad. My Dubs are breeding so that's what matters.

Post some pictures of your fish! :thumb:


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

I would guess the biggest one right now would be +/- 2.5", and the smallest one 2.

As stated, I read that adding others would be difficult, but what if I add another group of youngsters, in a 75 gallon tank. Would that be ok, or would the currently present group just kill the others off?

I'll post some pics when I get around to taking some nice pics  I have redone 2 of my 4 aquariums lateley, so my pics need renewal as well.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

A 60g is not large to keep just dubs they will eventialy get to 6"+ and be fast and spikey. I would increase the number of dubs not add mbuna to this tank. This from the guy who kept dubs and salousi and peackocks and other troph and cats and jumbo cyps. But that was in a 200g tank!

Good luck and all the best.


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

so you would recommend adding more duboise, while these are still quite young? 
How much would you fit in a 60-75 gallon? I've got 9 now...


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

I always suggest keeping a tropheus ONLY tank. :wink: If you have aggression problems try stacking two towers of rocks. One on each end of the tank.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Its not an exact science but the answer would be different for a 60g or a 75g.
Personally I would go for a 75g or larger (I would say that though wouldn't I :wink: )

In a 75g I would mature it first with other fish, then move your 9 across with 7 new ones (iether larger or smaller than the ones you have, same size might fight more but could work too.)

Maybe prune the group down later to two males with 8 or more females, depending on agression problems, as they start to show their sex and fight.


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

ok, I'll keep these tips in mind.

Is there any problem with adding, let's say, juvie moori's, once these duboisi are full grown? Or is that the brichardi/daffodil thing that I would be doing then?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I have not mixed different Tropheus types in a tank as small as a 75g with much success. Maybe someone else has?
Brics etc do better in low pop systems, away from densly populated and filtered and high water change fish like Troph. Though some guys do seem to mix em with success (inc myself) but again in a tank this small it did not work well for me but seems to work for some other guys. :-?


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

are aquariums in the UK that cheap, that you call a 75G 'so small'? 

Any other tips are very welcome!

ps, 24Tropheus, do you have MSN? If you do, please PM me your adress... I think you can tell me much things I don't know yet, if you have experience with trophs 

Grtz, 
Koen.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Tank prices here are a bit bizzar. You can pay more for a 60g or 75g big name manufactured tank from a LFS than you can get a 135g made for you and delivered by local craftsmen.
It is the filtration and lighting thats the major cost increase on a 6 foot tank.
Sorry no MSN.


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

really?

that's interesting... maybe I should take that possibility into account as well when ordering a new tank. Haven't really thought about that 

Too bad you don't have msn. 
I'd like some people to chat with about fish etc...


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

I have not had a problem mixing juviniles over 1.5" and to less than 3-3.5" into adult colonies.

In aquariums 4ft or less it is really not good to have more than one variant in the tank, if your expecting both colonies to produce fry.

6ft tanks, can have successful breeding out of both groups with not much of a problem.

With Trophs, it is always best in the end to get the largest tank possible you can budget. Length of the tank is most important and I would not go less than 13" wide.

I have kept three variants in a 75 gallon but the breeding was none.

I have kept 2 variants in a 55 but I think it was more pure luck than anything, that I actually had some success in that tank. Anything is possible, if your willing to try, and live with the outcomes.


----------

